# Smelly armpits....



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

For some reason, twice this week l have noticed a bit of " odour " coming from my armpits.

Now this NEVER happens to me, so its a bit odd. Still bathe as often, still using the same deodorant so cant understand why now its an issue ?

Any ideas ?

I know its not a big deal, shower, spray, done. I am more curious as to why it happening all of a sudden :confused1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

You either bathed in sh*tty water or Changed your diet?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

been a bit sunny this week for a change?


----------



## Ceek (May 5, 2013)

Do you wear clean clothes?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You either bathed in sh*tty water or Changed your diet?


Diet not been the best TBH so possibly.



BettySwallocks said:


> been a bit sunny this week for a change?


Nah not that mate, like l say l never have an issue with this, even on holiday.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ceek said:


> Do you wear clean clothes?


Every day yes.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

i find that if i eat curry my sweat smells of curry. most of the time its what you been eating.

so how clean has your diet been


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jon1 said:


> i find that if i eat curry my sweat smells of curry. most of the time its what you been eating.
> 
> so how clean has your diet been


Not been eating sweaty armpit mate :lol:

Its not a " foody " type smell, its like l haven't bathed :confused1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Diet not been the best TBH so possibly.


Chances are thats where your problem is


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Milky said:


> Not been eating sweaty armpit mate :lol:
> 
> Its not a " foody " type smell, its like l haven't bathed :confused1:


you know what that is. your body has expect your getting older :lol: you be forgeting your name and ****ing your pants, standing in the supermarket.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh it`ll be diet related. had a handful of instances where a **** poor day or more of eating crap has made my sweat smell diff


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jon1 said:


> you know what that is. your body has expect your getting older :lol: you be forgeting your name and ****ing your pants, standing in the supermarket.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Milky said:


> View attachment 123357


 :lol:

i know the truth hurts, but someone has to tell you. :thumb:


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

I would ask this guy, he seems to have a thing for knowing what is wrong with people ...


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Milky got fat!

Guy on a Tuesday gets 3 treadmills in the gym, he picks one in the middle and no one uses either side of him. He stinks, really stinks, as if he hasnt showered since Sunday

Do you train on a Tuesday milky?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Swap to a 0% alcohol roll on like sanex or Nivea. Makes a massive difference for me.


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Get dry-clor from boots, stops any sort of sweat under ure arms, could be sat in a sauna wearing a puffa jacket dripping from everywhere but u wouldn't have a thing under ure arms

That + right guard and I bet there's not even a whiff


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Food related or the fact that bacteria breed faster in a warm environment, any night sweats.

Some people get it when they hit a certain age but I wont go down that path lol.

If you don't already then try shaving your arm pits and see how that goes.

Remember though that a lot of chemicals you put in your body will also come out in your sweat. And no I am not saying your on steroids lol, I mean any medicines or supplements.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dangerous20 said:


> Get dry-clor from boots, stops any sort of sweat under ure arms, could be sat in a sauna wearing a puffa jacket dripping from everywhere but u wouldn't have a thing under ure arms
> 
> That + right guard and I bet there's not even a whiff


*Driclor. Yes, it's good stuff.

I get the stink sometimes, but it's mostly when I'm on fat burners which ups my temperature, or when I'm nervous about something.


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

Or try the painful yet very effective method of botox injected under your armpits. Does something to the gland responsible. And it really does work.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

XcharmX said:


> Or try the painful yet very effective method of botox injected under your armpits. Does something to the gland responsible. And it really does work.


im probably going to go down this route. i could lay in the bath scrubbing for 6 hours, the moment i get out and put a t shirt on i start sweating, even if im cold. its been ruining my life for the last few months, it doesnt always smell as such but im just sick of it. nothing works, nothing.


----------



## XcharmX (Apr 8, 2013)

it makes a difference. A mate of mine tried everything and swears by botox injections now.


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

I use stuff called Odaban, one spray two nights a week. I used to ruin tshirts with sweat, but now I don't even worry about it.

I just sweat everywhere but my pits now!


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Milky said:


> For some reason, twice this week l have noticed a bit of " odour " coming from my armpits.
> 
> Now this NEVER happens to me, so its a bit odd. Still bathe as often, still using the same deodorant so cant understand why now its an issue ?
> 
> I know its not a big deal, shower, spray, done. I am more curious as to why it happening all of a sudden :confused1:


What are you using? Had this recently when using bsi methyl tren DS. Was stinking before I hit the gym.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Trimethylaminuria


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Driclor is awesome but I recommend getting some Anhydrol Forte instead, it's the same stuff but half the price and you get twice as much


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I sweat a lot, mostly from my forehead which makes me really self conscious. The more i am aware of it, the more i sweat. I genuinely dread summer for this reason.

Fresh sweat does not smell, it's only when you sweat and it dries and you then sweat again which then causes the bo smell. I work with a lot of Eastern Europeans and a lot of them hum so much they should be in a choir. They stink to high heaven. They are past the bo smell and have gotten to the Sarson's Vinegar aroma.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Mish said:


> I sweat a lot, mostly from my forehead which makes me really self conscious. The more i am aware of it, the more i sweat. I genuinely dread summer for this reason..


4 words for you bro "Solar Powered Fan hat"















Though in the uk that^ will be about useful as a chocolate teapot.


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

Mish said:


> I sweat a lot, mostly from my forehead which makes me really self conscious. The more i am aware of it, the more i sweat. I genuinely dread summer for this reason.
> 
> Fresh sweat does not smell, it's only when you sweat and it dries and you then sweat again which then causes the bo smell. I work with a lot of Eastern Europeans and a lot of them hum so much they should be in a choir. They stink to high heaven. They are past the bo smell and have gotten to the Sarson's Vinegar aroma.


****ing minging that worked in dublin and this carpenter used to come and get changed in our drying shed and he stank the place out one of our lads told him to get the **** out in the end he said fair enough once or twice but this parrafin lamp stank all the time and old stuff days old u knew he didnt wash cos he was manky first thing in the morning mate just wrong


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Mine honk mate. Literally I'm the most OCD clean person ever and always wear various anti persparent deodorant and il still smell a bit at the end of the day even when I'm not working! Weird but I'm not to fussed!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l just point out that its not a regular thing, its very unusual for me so possibly down to the diet.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm sure it takes 24-48hours for bacteria to cause a smell from BO under the arms, so if you wash ed then it can't be that it would just be wet with no smell, maybe its something from your diet or something your taking? Maybe there's a problem with your glands? Is it defo your arms and your not wearing and sweating on the same shirt for days lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Try giving them a scrub with 99% rubbing alcohol (isopropyl/ isopropanol) lol

Seriously tho, removing some or all of the hair could help keep them fresh for longer, dono if that would be too gay for you to do tho lol.


----------

